# Millions worldwide want to become expats, global survey shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

About 630 million people in the world would move permanently to another country if they had a chance with the United States the most desirable destination by a long way, a global poll shows. That though was less than a year ago when more than 700 million wanted to emigrate, a drop of 16%, according [...]

Click to read the full news article: Millions worldwide want to become expats, global survey shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't you just love polls like this? 630 million people "would like" to become expats, but I wonder how many actually ever do?

There is a huge difference between replying to a pollster's question and actually uprooting yourself and your family, getting a visa (or not) and moving to another country - then there's the whole challenge of settling in and actually sticking around long enough to have to deal with the many cultural differences. (As we see here every day on the forum.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes Bev:>) How many US Diversity Lottery winners either do not go through the application process at all or change their mind when reality sets in not to mention those who return? Talk is easy while the reality of daily life and its challenges in a different culture/language can be rather harsh.


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am an expat in US for round about 8 years now....and will love to go somewhere else, but not with my status tied to an employment letter. Thanks to modern communication, staying in touch with family isnt a letter "shipped" and delivered after month's wait. For young or well to do people even visiting family back home isnt
that big a hurdle anymore.


Having said that, once you get into your own family it is tough to try a new career in a new country, because it becomes a mutual decision.

Later on you dont want kids to be nomadic at a small age, especially if you cannot devote much time to them(I DONT HAVE THE SITUATION BUT SEEN PEOPLE)........

After that you become rooted rather stuck and breaking out becomes
a huge effort...needs desperation or a huge leap of improvement to do so.


----------



## Kypros (Jun 29, 2011)

Everybody thinks that the grass is greener on the other side. They will soon get a shck if they have not done their homework.


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kypros said:


> Everybody thinks that the grass is greener on the other side. They will soon get a shck if they have not done their homework.


I agree, you got to embrace the shocks and sweetness of a new place for the fun of
exploring--- 

but you should avoid being stubborn like being judgmental , give the new place some time...and if you don't like it there are other pastures to explore


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Editor said:


> About 630 million people in the world would move permanently to another country if they had a chance with the United States the most desirable destination by a long way, a global poll shows. That though was less than a year ago when more than 700 million wanted to emigrate, a drop of 16%, according [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Millions worldwide want to become expats, global survey shows...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


I wonder how many of those people want to move somewhere based only on what they see on TV or in movies, and how many would change their minds if they looked all aspects of that country a bit more. People want to move to Canada, but having lived here all my life, I can't figure out why! When I retire, it will probably be Mexico, but am also looking at Ecuador, it would be Hawaii if it wasn't for that darn 6 month rule.


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

x1y2z3 said:


> Later on you dont want kids to be nomadic at a small age, especially if you cannot devote much time to them...o.


I have to strongly disagree with you on this point. Children can and do cope with being "nomadic". My father was stationed at various duty stations around the world and our family was packed up and moved every three or four years. When we finally did settle back home my brother, sister, and I were so far ahead of our contemporaries. We all had become conversant in several different languages which over the next fifty something years has held us in good stead.

And now my grand daughter, who has become a "nomadic" child can speak fluent Dutch and French. And for a nine year old, that is an accomplishment that her stateside peers sorely lack. 

Yes, the visa issues will always be a quagmire for us but the world has truly become smaller in this electronic age and the gift of secondary languages for our children is priceless.


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Whatshisname said:


> I have to strongly disagree with you on this point. Children can and do cope with being "nomadic". My father was stationed at various duty stations around the world and our family was packed up and moved every three or four years. When we finally did settle back home my brother, sister, and I were so far ahead of our contemporaries. We all had become conversant in several different languages which over the next fifty something years has held us in good stead.
> 
> And now my grand daughter, who has become a "nomadic" child can speak fluent Dutch and French. And for a nine year old, that is an accomplishment that her stateside peers sorely lack.
> 
> Yes, the visa issues will always be a quagmire for us but the world has truly become smaller in this electronic age and the gift of secondary languages for our children is priceless.


Agree with last paragraph.

But,
A cousin of mine has lived through 3 coiuntries(from 9-12) and she sometimes says "wish I didnt have to make new frie3nds every year"

it is an individual case


----------



## Lunda28 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

For some people, I think expatriation will probably remain like a fantasy because many of them will realize sooner or later that what they see in the movies is very different from the reality. Also, the saying "grass is always greener elsewhere" can be too much over estimated by some people, thinking that where they want to/will go *everything* will be easy or at least easier. 
Moreover, some may consider the language barrier as something unbearable and above all not be sure they can start again everything in their life. The unknown can be very frightening. 

I think the most important to keep in mind is that wherever we plan to move, we will always have to struggle since nothing is free and easy. Each country is different with its pros and cons to take into account to better achieve his goals.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Expatriation - What if?*

630 million out of 7 billion, approximately 9%. I wonder how many of them are Americans (the grass is always greener).

The decline of 16% may be a result of mankind's increase communications capability allowing many of the expat wannabes and the assorted "dreamers" caught up in the survey to investigate how green the grass really is, and, possibly to investigate to a greater extent, the possible and probable problems that they will encounter.


Note: 
I generated most of the following text body in this post for a thread started in the Thailand Expat forum. The thread was a devil's advocate or food for thought post to expat wannabes. Modified slightly, it may well fit comfortably, into this thread.


From the Thailand Forum;

*Expatriation and the many questions ... Will you succeed?*

Visiting a foreign country comes in four basic flavors; transit or passing through (1-3 days), vacationing or visiting (1 - 4 weeks), short term relocation (less than 2 years), and, long term residence (many years, decades). The first three flavors are relatively easy to accept as they are not forever and you know when you will return home. It is the last flavor, the long term residence or "forever" flavor that requires a unique type of personality and preparedness to successfully achieve. 

Living in a foreign country, whether by choice or by requirement (employment assignment) requires a significant amount of adaptation. Your approach to the adaptation will determine your success in your assignment, goals and well being. 

Culture; The many challenges you will face can be summed up in one world "culture". You will be exposed to cultural differences that will both amaze and confound you. You will experience a vast array of "things" that will make absolutely no sense to you. You will need to accept that these "things" are part of the culture and this is the accepted way of life. You cannot change these things and any attempt to do so is not only futile but will also be frustrating. The key to this is tolerance. Accept what you see for what it is - their way of life. You will need to adapt to their way of life as they will NOT adapt to yours. 

Environment; Another important aspect of residing in a foreign country is it's environment. Among the many concerns in this category are: climate extremes, seasonal changes, pollution, natural disasters (such as; typhoons, flooding, earthquakes, tsunamis, etc.) You must be aware of the possibility of the aforementioned problems and prepare for the worst. The old adage; pray for the best and prepare for the worst applies itself well. 

Language; to what level are you fluent in the host countries language, both spoken and written, you need to shop, do you understand the signs and costs? Do you recognize a bargain versus a rip-off? Is there an adequate supply of interpreters to aid you? Can you trust what you hear? Will you have friends to converse with in your mother language? Can you understand the host countries humor? 

Economic; Do you have enough money. What is the taxation you will be subject to? What is the true cost-of-living to maintain the life style you will have and will you be happy with it? How much insurance do you need and at what cost? What will adequate housing and utilities cost? Will you rent or buy? 

Food; what is your preferred menu? Can you eat the local food? How much will it cost you to eat foods you will enjoy? What will be the impact of drought or flooding on your food budget?

Shopping; are your desired amenities available at a reasonable cost? Can you live without your preferred brands of personal items or will you pay extra? Can you ignore the perceived prejudice of the two tier pricing schedule? Will import taxes be a serious burden? 

Transportation; Where will you live? Is public transport available? Will you own a car? Motorbike? Can you adapt to the local driving habits? What cost is insurance? How bad is the traffic? Transportation times to and from shopping, attractions, work, the beach, your friends? What happens if your involved in a traffic accident? 

Medical; What type of medical insurance will you carry? Will it be enough? Do you need inoculations and vaccinations? On-going medicines and medical care? Doctors and Dentists visits? Preventative medical procedures? What about accidents, infections, and disease? Age related maladies? 

Religion; Will you have the freedom to practice your chosen religion? Is there a place of worship close to your residence? Will your spiritual needs be satisfied?

Currency; Do you have an adequate nest egg? Where will you keep your money? In your home country? In your host country? What are the taxation implications? What impact will currency exchange fluctuations have on your budget, investments and nest egg?

Political uncertainty; Do you have an exit plan? What can happen if the government collapses? Do you have an emergency fund? An escape plan? A safe house? If necessary, can you leave on a moments notice? Abandon all property and holdings in your host country? Can your embassy protect you? Will your embassy evacuate you?

Legal; What type of visas do you qualify for? What type of visa do/will you have? What are the legal requirements to maintain that visa? Can you fulfill those requirements? What will you do if you need legal counsel? Can you fund a foreign legal defense if necessary?

In closing ... this Post is "food-for-thought" ... a list of some, but by no means all, the questions an individual must answer before expatriation. There is absolutely nothing that can help your venture succeed more than a well thought out plan. 

I ask the experienced Expats who frequent this forum to please contribute your wisdom, experiences and advice to other Expats and the potential wannabe Expats who will be reading this thread. Allow them to benefit from your experiences. Provide them with your lessons learned in the hopes that some of our mistakes will not need to be repeated. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

It's funny how they always come out with these "surveys" yet no one remembers getting interviewed or surveyed. I guess I'll never understand it!


----------

